# Um - I Think I'll Pass On This "endmill"



## Surprman (Jan 7, 2017)

I suppose if you spun this fast enough it would create a tapered side-wall cut but the finish might be a little rough.  (Ahh- Craig's list!)


----------



## David S (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya but great for plunge milling..

David


----------



## tweinke (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey I'm looking for one of those! Hard to find a tapered shank rougher with the soft bottom that wont scratch your work if you drop it. Really though you have to give the seller some credit, it was probably some poor soul digging through a deceased loved ones workshop and trying to sort everything out to sell and well you know the rest of the story.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd be more worried about tapping a hole with that monster!  There's not enough of me to twist on that!!!


----------



## wmgeorge (Jan 10, 2017)

You guys are just to fussy, its never been used for Pete's sake!  Wonder how much other stuff the kids are selling??


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 10, 2017)

That's what I was wondering. Lol, play and get a great deal on the unknowledgable and ignorant. A penny saved is a penny saved!


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 10, 2017)

And they thing they've got gold . Gotta love craigs


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 11, 2017)

Maybe he can try to sell it to a cnc guy as a thread mill ;-) 

Randy


----------



## B Clem (Jan 12, 2017)

This is what has happened since our high schools dropped industrial arts. No association to a threaded hole that a bolt screws in to.... this is tragically sad... this person has no clue what this 'thing' is.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 12, 2017)

B Clem said:


> This is what has happened since our high schools dropped industrial arts.



However, we are more culturally sensitive and more prone to foster a world of inclusion. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## B Clem (Jan 12, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> However, we are more culturally sensitive and more prone to foster a world of inclusion.
> 
> Daryl
> MN



That would be a good thing since it takes four or five of these 'culturally sensitive and inclusive' people to change a light bulb.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 12, 2017)

B Clem said:


> That would be a good thing since it takes four or five of these 'culturally sensitive and inclusive' people to change a light bulb.



You guys are looking at this "culturally sensitive" thing as a bad thing. You're looking at it all wrong. I think it's marvelous! You see, these people's Dads didn't take the time with their kids to teach them or the Dads didn't posess the skills to pass on.......That's where I come in. The tasks such as fabrication/welding that they cannot do.......I can! I take their money and do these tasks for them and my son will as well.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My boy is 5 and needs alot of guidance but, he has desire to learn.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 12, 2017)

I do get to my son....every day....that's why he calls me Dad, it's my job. When my son's skills surpass mine, I will consider myself a successful father.

Edit: So this post doesn't sound random, it was a response to another member. His post was deleted and mine edited by our moderators, which was warranted on both counts.


----------

